# Голимый (галимый)



## Mr Marek

Добрый день!

Я бы хотел поинтересоваться у носителей русского языка по поводу слова "галимый". Я понимаю, что слово не грубое, но, скорее, простое.

Естественно ли сказать:
- (В ресторане): Извините, но у вас галимый кофе.
- Меня поселили в галимoм отелe.
- На этой авиалинии галимое обслуживание.

И как всегда, спасибо!


----------



## Coniferous

На мой взгляд, всё же это грубое слово. То же самое как и "отстойный". "Меня поселили в галимoм отелe." будет означать что Вы сильно возмущены сервисом. Так кажется мне, но я это слово как-то наверное около 10 лет не употребляла и особо много не слышала.


----------



## Rosett

Это абсолютно нелитературное, мусорное слово, пережившее давно уже пик своей популярности даже в самых невзыскательных к языку кругах. Правда, не будучи нецензурным, оно хорошо сочетается с нецензурной бранью, усиливая несколько (но не заменяя) её, и ещё живёт как-то в этой среде. Что оно может означать ещё, нужно в большинстве случаев догадываться по контексту. Возможно, именно из-за неопределённости интерпретации оно почти совсем потеряло даже свою былую ограниченную востребованность. В некоторых вариантах видится в нём искажённое "голимый", употребляемое в значении "сплошной" с негативным оттенком, например: "Да это ж голимая соль!" - о сильно пересоленной пище; или "голимый уксус" - о маринадах или совершенно прокисшем вине.



Mr Marek said:


> Естественно ли сказать:
> - (В ресторане): Извините, но у вас галимый кофе.
> - Меня поселили в галимoм отелe.
> - На этой авиалинии галимое обслуживание.


Эти примеры (за исключением, может быть, второго), хотя и понятны в целом, не звучат естественно по разным причинам. Например, со словом "извините" _галимый_ не сочетается никак. Вообще, стандартная речь в ваших примерах с _галимым_ не сочетается.


----------



## Q-cumber

Rosett said:


> Это абсолютно нелитературное, мусорное слово, пережившее давно уже пик своей популярности даже в самых невзыскательных к языку кругах. .


Полностью согласен.


----------



## Vadim K

"_Галимый_" означает "_плохой_" на тюремном жаргоне. Это слово в русском языке произошло от названия бывшего поселка "_Галимый_" в Магаданской области, куда ссылали заключенных в сталинские времена для добычи олова и угля, и который имел очень дурную славу среди заключенных.


----------



## Mr Marek

Хорошо, я понял, спасибо вам!

В каком-то тексте встретил, также услышал на улице совсем недавно.

Значит, не буду вообще его использовать.


----------



## Q-cumber

Vadim K said:


> "_Галимый_" означает "_плохой_" на тюремном жаргоне. Это слово в русском языке произошло от названия бывшего поселка "_Галимый_" в Магаданской области, куда ссылали заключенных в сталинские времена для добычи олова и угля, и который имел очень дурную славу среди заключенных.


Интересная версия, хотя и небесспорная. Мне кажется, в современном жаргоне это слово чаше означает "полный", "законченный", чем "плохой".


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> Мне кажется, в современном жаргоне это слово чаше означает "полный", "законченный", чем "плохой".


Правильное написание этого слова - всё-таки "*голимый*", и, судя по словарям, значений у него в различных социо- и диалектах довольно много (часть из них, вероятно, устаревшие); исходным является диалектное "чистый", "вылитый", "настоящий". Я могу только констатировать, что в современном жаргоне оно обычно несет негативную коннотацию, независимо от точного смысла.


Q-cumber said:


> Интересная версия, хотя и небесспорная.


Это просто народная этимология. Само ведь название поселка не с неба упало, и оно явно русского происхождения.


----------



## Rosett

Q-cumber said:


> Интересная версия, хотя и небесспорная. Мне кажется, в современном жаргоне это слово чаше означает "полный", "законченный", чем "плохой".


Очень подробно разобрано коллективным разумом здесь: Галимый vs голимый
Невозможно всё перечислить.


----------



## Rosett

Awwal12 said:


> Это просто народная этимология. Само ведь название поселка не с неба упало, и оно явно русского происхождения.


Нет, оно - эвенского происхождения. Месторождение называется не "Гали́мое", а "Галимы́йское".
"Главную отрасль района — горнорудную — представляли три рудника: Галимыйский, Останцовский и Хатаренский, две обогатительные фабрики и угольная шахта."
Подробнее: Омсукчанский район Магаданской области образовали 62 года назад


----------



## Maroseika

Mr Marek said:


> Естественно ли сказать:
> - (В ресторане): Извините, но у вас галимый кофе.
> - Меня поселили в галимoм отелe.
> - На этой авиалинии галимое обслуживание.


Голимый (также галимый) - вполне литературное слово, не грубое, в словаре под ред. Ефремовой имеет пометку "местное".
Значение - не имеющий каких-либо примесей, добавлений; неразбавленный, чистый; достигший предела; полный, совершенный.
И хотя, как уже отметили, обычно оно используется в негативных контекстах, само по себе оно не означает "плохой". Поэтому использовать это слово так, как предложили вы, нельзя. Можно сказать:
Обслуживание здесь - голимый отстой (т.е. настоящий отстой).
Этот чай - голимый веник (т.е. настоящий веник).
И т.п.

Однако надо отметить, что значение слова "голимый" сузилось до негативного только в последнее время. Раньше оно могло использоваться и нейтрально:
"И насчет промысла темного, хитрого, который надо союзно вести ― Куклин-чудотворец завещал, ― голимая все правда... [Виктор Астафьев. Царь-рыба (1974)] (чистая правда)
"Рыбий жир ― перво дело для глаз, налимья макса ― голимый рыбий жир…" [Виктор Астафьев. Царь-рыба (1974)] (чистый рыбий жир)
"Воды в нем ― капли пресной нету. Соль голимая". [Сергей Залыгин. Соленая Падь (1967)] (сплошная соль, очень соленая вода)
"В теории - щедрое обеспечение в виде 40 десятин на кибитку, на практике - камни и "голимый" песок". [журнал "Современник" (1912)] (сплошной песок).
"„Оленгур, хоть и голимый камень, зато податей нет“, пришлось мне выслушать замечание одного кабинца. [Записки западно-сибирского отдела императорского русского географического общества (1896)] (То есть: хотя в этой местности сплошной камень, а не земля, но нет налогов).

Как можно видеть из последних примеров, слово очень старое и никакого отношения к магаданских приискам или тюремному жаргону не имеет. Написание "галимый", скорее всего, имеет недавнее происхождение - неграмотная запись незнакомого слова.
Что касается происхождения, я бы предположил экспрессивное усиление слова "голый" (ср. в предыдущих примерах: голый камень голая правда, голая соль и т.д.).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Голимый (также галимый) - вполне литературное слово, не грубое, в словаре под ред. Ефремовой имеет пометку "местное".
> Значение - не имеющий каких-либо примесей, добавлений; неразбавленный, чистый; достигший предела; полный, совершенный.
> И хотя, как уже отметили, обычно оно используется в негативных контекстах, само по себе оно не означает "плохой". Поэтому использовать это слово так, как предложили вы, нельзя. Можно сказать:
> Обслуживание здесь - голимый отстой (т.е. настоящий отстой).
> Этот чай - голимый веник (т.е. настоящий веник).
> И т.п.
> 
> Однако надо отметить, что значение слова "голимый" сузилось до негативного только в последнее время. Раньше оно могло использоваться и в позитивном контексте:
> "И насчет промысла темного, хитрого, который надо союзно вести ― Куклин-чудотворец завещал, ― голимая все правда... [Виктор Астафьев. Царь-рыба (1974)] (чистая правда)
> "Рыбий жир ― перво дело для глаз, налимья макса ― голимый рыбий жир…" [Виктор Астафьев. Царь-рыба (1974)] (чистый рыбий жир)
> "Воды в нем ― капли пресной нету. Соль голимая". [Сергей Залыгин. Соленая Падь (1967)] (сплошная соль, очень соленая вода)
> "В теории - щедрое обеспечение в виде 40 десятин на кибитку, на практике - камни и "голимый" песок". [журнал "Современник" (1912)] (сплошной песок).
> "„Оленгур, хоть и _голимый_ камень, зато податей нет“, пришлось мне выслушать замечание одного кабинца. [Записки западно-сибирского отдела императорского русского географического общества (1896)] (То есть: хотя в этой местности сплошной камень, а не земля, но нет налогов).
> 
> Как можно видеть из последних примеров, слово очень старое и никакого отношения к магаданских приискам, конечно, не имеет. Написание "галимый", скорее всего, имеет недавнее происхождение - неграмотная запись со слуха незнакомого слова.


Написание "галимый" и распространилось в последнее время, одновременно с уходом слова под плинтус. Так что его можно скоро будет считать за новую лексическую единицу. Современный интернет пестрит ею в сочетании с нелитературными выражениями, а отдельно от них "галимый" в литературных источниках встречается только с 2003 года в самых разнообразных значениях и ещё не попал в Ефремову подобающим образом.
Национальный корпус русского языка
А вообще у меня последние года 3 *галимый* панасониковский Lumix (DMC FZ5)…
Ой как смешно блин. * Галимый* анекдот.
Но для настоящего раста этот *галимый* косяк был не дозой, а Джим считал себя настоящим раста.
То, что мы думаем об этом деле ― это, типа, *галимый* стереотип, а на самом деле есть такое (ни много ни мало) философское течение, целиком посвященное системе отношений «хозяин-раб»
Оценили действенность этого метода и кидалы: некоторые из них пользуются НЛП для того, чтобы попытаться впарить тебе *галимый* товар, уговорить отдать свои бабки лохотронщикам или подарить квартиру какой-нибудь секте
Герман давно уже не лез в *галимый* криминал.
Зовут его Борис Моисеевич. Жид *галимый*. Скряга и кровопийца, каких еще поискать надо.


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek said:


> В каком-то тексте встретил, также услышал на улице совсем недавно.
> 
> Значит, не буду вообще его использовать.


Безусловно, слово используется до сих пор. И вовсе необязательно так, как пишет Maroseika ("чистый, сплошной, полный и т.д."), но часто именно так, как написали вы. Все ваши примеры абсолютно нормальны, но могут быть сказаны лишь другу/подруге, а не официанту или другому обслуживающему персоналу. Слово вульгарно, неодобрительно, просторечно. Я бы не отнёс его к стильному молодёжному сленгу. Впрочем, в порядке шутки (что требует некоторой верной актёрской подачи) - сойдёт!


----------



## Vovan

Ссылки: любопытное форумное обсуждение (http://forum.lingvo.ru/actualthread.aspx?bid=25&tid=47016&pg=1), викисловарь (галимый, голимый)


----------



## Mr Marek

Спасибо вам за комментарии. Я посмотрел на последний ответ Rosett, с примерами который, и ужаснулся. Я все-таки от использования этого слова воздержусь . . .


----------



## Vovan

Mr Marek, если нужна стильная сленговая замена, есть неплохая антонимичная:
*не айс* (обыкн. предикативно или как междометие).​Так можно иногда пожурить кого-то за кофе и прочее!

_--Кофе, конечно, не айс!
--Да голимый кофе, чего уж там.
--Зато бесплатный!_​


----------



## Mr Marek

Vovan, спасибо! А мне нравится "не айс". Возьму на заметку. Спасибо!


----------

